# Need Input on New Herb and Spice Forum



## kitchenelf (Sep 9, 2007)

OK guys!  We agree there should be a forum devoted to Herbs and Spices, which is basically what it will be called.  What do you want to see this forum cover?  Give us your input on how you would like to see this forum divided out.  Some basic thoughts are for sub forums:

*Growing Herbs and Spices*
Tips, questions, all discussion on growing herbs and spices

*Uses for Herbs and Spices*
Tips, questions, all discussions on uses for herbs and spices

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

But, this is for you guys.  What do you envision when you open this new forum?  What sub forums would you like to see?  Let's brainstorm here.  You don't have to worry about being so accurate here - just throw out some ideas you have and let's get this started.  We'll leave this open for discussion for about a week and then make a final decision.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 9, 2007)

Sounds good, Vicky.  Aside from growing and using herbs, what else is there?  Well there's always drying, freezing and being able to buy hard-to-find ones.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 9, 2007)

How about Growing *and Processing* Herbs and Spices.  To cover things like drying, grinding, etc.

As for Uses, do you see recipes for things like pesto or dill sauce here?


----------



## Dina (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree with Katie and Andy on this.  It be good to have a thread on preserving and processing herbs and spices.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 9, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> How about Growing *and Processing* Herbs and Spices.  To cover things like drying, grinding, etc.
> 
> As for Uses, do you see recipes for things like pesto or dill sauce here?



Maybe - Growing and Preserving Herbs and Spices?

As far as the pesto and dill sauce question - that's what we're trying to figure out.  I see where this is exactly where someone might post a question and the answer could be - Make pesto - or make a dill sauce....and then they would post a recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 9, 2007)

_I like this idea,and recipes for the sauce or where a certain sauce might work is a good idea.example being pesto and where it can be used..The specific recipe such as with pasta or bruschetta I feel might better be placed in say the pasta forum or appitizers rather than in the herb section..If that were to happen, specific recipes then the other forum would lose some members and people would be confused where to plce certain questions, The herb forum would over flow with recipes that belong else where..
So growing, preserving,  herb sauces would be great...say a section for hot sauces and one for fresh and cold but sauces only..Not a full recipe other than suggestions for their use.
cj
_


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 9, 2007)

What about about what spices or herbs go with what?And what combinations for what dishes.And herb spice blends for specific dishes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 9, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> What about about what spices or herbs go with what?And what combinations for what dishes.And herb spice blends for specific dishes.



What spices or herbs go with what would fall under Uses for Herbs and Spices, wouldn't it?

Blends - we did discuss a sub forum titled this also - this is exactly the type of input we need from you guys!

Thanks for all the suggestions so far!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

Miss Elf...

A rhetorical question. If I wanted to post a recipe called Chicken Tarragon, would I post it under Chicken, or might it go under "Uses for Herbs & Spices" as the Tarragon sauce is key in the dish?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 9, 2007)

Rhetorically I would say it still goes under Chicken 

This is where it gets tricky and why we have discussed that MOST instances fall under another forum already listed and have hesitated to add it.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 9, 2007)

I would also say under chicken because its a chicken recipe its not about tarragon which by the way is not my favorite herb unless used very,very lightly


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 9, 2007)

Perhaps a stickied thread with a basic spice bible? Something that just outlines the basic uses and flavor profiles?


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 9, 2007)

growing, drying, processing etc

uses for:what goes with what. standard as well as unusual: ie. cinnamon goes well with apples and in baking, but also in tomato sauce for a Greek or eastern mediterainian touch. etc

recipes for such staples as pesto, dill sauce, herb marinades and what they work with etc.

I think it will be a fine addition to the board, and sure there will be cross referencing.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 9, 2007)

TATTRAT said:


> Perhaps a stickied thread with a basic spice bible? Something that just outlines the basic uses and flavor profiles?



Where do you see this stickie going?  That's not a bad idea.

It could certainly still be an open discussion thread.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 9, 2007)

I think that there should be a thread about where all of the herbs and spices come from
 Like a grown up geography lesson and then some knowledge of how to use them
I worked for a large organic herb and spice company and every day it was something new coming in the frieght door, which made my day interesting as I got to cook with all of them


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 9, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss Elf...
> 
> A rhetorical question. If I wanted to post a recipe called Chicken Tarragon, would I post it under Chicken, or might it go under "Uses for Herbs & Spices" as the Tarragon sauce is key in the dish?


 

I would say if you just happened to have a very good recipe you want to share, it shoud go in the poultry forum.  If someone was asking about the uses for tarragon and wondered if it would work with chicken, you could post it in the new forum.

There are many questions on this site that could appropriately fit into more than one forum.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 9, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> If someone was asking about the uses for tarragon and wondered if it would work with chicken, you could post it in the new forum.



Or one could post in the chicken forum with a LINK in the Herb and Spice forum to it   Now THAT would be the perfect answer!!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 9, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss Elf...
> 
> A rhetorical question. If I wanted to post a recipe called Chicken Tarragon, would I post it under Chicken, or might it go under "Uses for Herbs & Spices" as the Tarragon sauce is key in the dish?



Good question.  Whenever I see a post asking about a specific food, I answer it and if I have a recipe regarding the food, I post it in the forum in which the question was asked and...also in the category in which the recipe would be found.  This way it makes it easier for folks who are "searching" for this particular food/recipe can find it more readily using our search program.  Just my way of doing things.  Not everyone is in the habit of doing things this way.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 9, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> Where do you see this stickie going?  That's not a bad idea.
> 
> It could certainly still be an open discussion thread.




Just as a header kind of thing, like the community announcements.

A kind of "everything you need to know but were afraid to ask" thingy. Just a basic run down, and of course, keep the forum an open topic/conversation forum.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 9, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Good question. Whenever I see a post asking about a specific food, I answer it and if I have a recipe regarding the food, I post it in the forum in which the question was asked and...also in the category in which the recipe would be found. This way it makes it easier for folks who are "searching" for this particular food/recipe can find it more readily using our search program. Just my way of doing things. Not everyone is in the habit of doing things this way.



Dang girl, we were on the same wavelength!!!!


----------



## ironchef (Sep 10, 2007)

Would people also be able to post in this forum, helpful info and tips about growing and using cannibis sativa?

Sorry, back to the regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## YT2095 (Sep 10, 2007)

what about something about it`s History and origins as well as medical usage(s), most all herbs and spices have quite a rich history and medicinal properties.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2007)

KE, do we want to encourage double posting of recipes?  The search function will find tarragon chicken regardless of where it's posted.

YT, That could be as easy as a link.  Otherwise, someone eould have to write that history into a post.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 10, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> OK guys! We agree there should be a forum devoted to Herbs and Spices, which is basically what it will be called. What do you want to see this forum cover? Give us your input on how you would like to see this forum divided out. Some basic thoughts are for sub forums:
> 
> *Growing Herbs and Spices*
> Tips, questions, all discussion on growing herbs and spices
> ...


 
How about:

*Herbs, Spices & Seasonings*

*Herb Infusions*
Oils, Vinegars, etc.  Methods & Recipes

_____________

Going off the Herb topic for a moment... Could there be an additional Dessert sub topic lumped into the catagory? i.e.

*Souffle/Mousse/Flan/Pudding/Custard*

TIA


----------



## YT2095 (Sep 10, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> YT, That could be as easy as a link.  Otherwise, someone eould have to write that history into a post.



True enough, but still a nice thing to Have though


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2007)

YT2095 said:


> True enough, but still a nice thing to Have though


 
I agree.  That would be a very interesting series of posts.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 10, 2007)

Frankly, I think Kitchenelf's original proposition ("Growing" & "Uses") was just fine as is. The rest just spoils the broth & makes it more confusing.

Geez - all of THREE people even thought an Herbs & Spices forum was worthwhile when it was first suggested; now everyone suddenly wants to chime in & make it more complicated.

I'd vote for keeping it simple like Kitchenelf first suggested, then down the road if it looks like it needs more subforums, they can be added at that time.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2007)

The first three to promote such a forum have as much input as every other member.   Each member's input is valued.  More complicated might make it better, not worse or confusing.

This thread is here to gather input from every interested person.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 10, 2007)

Of course everyone's input is valued, but when you first start a forum with a gazillion little subforums, it never seems to work out.  You get a few posts - many repetitive - here & there, & then the entire forum is deemed worthless & gets canned.

I'm just saying that it's best to start small & see how it goes.


----------



## keltin (Sep 10, 2007)

TATTRAT said:


> Perhaps a stickied thread with a basic spice bible? Something that just outlines the basic uses and flavor profiles?


 
I like this idea! It would be very handy to have a sticky that lists common (and not so common) mixtures and pairings of spices. A TNT bible of sorts that makes suggestions based on a starting ingredient. So, if you find yourself with some fresh sage and wonder what else you can throw in, the sticky would come to the rescue. 

While it sounds great, it also sounds like a lot of work!


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 10, 2007)

I like the idea of the two sub-forums.  I also like the idea of a sub-forum about spice blends, as I "dabble" in custom-formulated blends.  However, I also agree that such a forum wouldn't see much traffic.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 10, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> KE, do we want to encourage double posting of recipes?  The search function will find tarragon chicken regardless of where it's posted.
> 
> YT, That could be as easy as a link.  Otherwise, someone eould have to write that history into a post.




There wouldn't be a double post though - and it was purely a joke anyway.  People aren't going to take the time to post in the proper forum and put a link ONLY in a post in the Herb and Spice Forum.  

When searching it is VERY helpful to have the name of the recipe in the title - otherwise people are searching through posts with no mention of the recipe they are looking for in the title, or where they are in the thread.  They just have to basically search through each post.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 10, 2007)

ironchef said:


> Would people also be able to post in this forum, helpful info and tips about growing?



Yes, people would be able to post in this/these forums.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 11, 2007)

Recipes where the herb or spice is the predominant ingredient...?  I'm thinking pesto, garam masala, etc....


----------



## Elf (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the idea of a form on growing, drying and using herbs and spices.  I think I am like everyone else  and get into a rut using same spices all the time.  I would think showing the use of common spices in unusual ways, or in different regional ways would be very helpful in helping us tweak our day to day menus.


----------



## Constance (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's my two bits...
1. Forum on growing and preserving herbs
2.  Forum listing herbs and typical uses...should be like a chart that we could use for reference. This could be a sub-forum under Forum #1.
3. Forum on using herbs, including recipes for which the herb is the main ingredient
4. Forum on using non-herb seasoning items, such as garlic, lemon juice, soy sauce, assorted oils, etc.


----------



## Chefellas (Nov 10, 2007)

Constance, I think you're idea is great.


----------



## sage™ (Nov 10, 2007)

sometimes I'm not sure the best way to cut my herbs when i want to use them..so maybe a section on harvesting? or maybe that would be under growing?


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree with kadesma. Could end up with too many recipes and the pertinent information could really get lost.


----------



## Foodfiend (Nov 12, 2007)

What about a help forum or something in case some-one's used a little too much of a certain spice/herb and wants to know how to tone it down so to speak with-out having to trash the whole dish and start over again.  I didn't see anything on this particular area (or maybe I missed seeing it) and thought I'd mention this.


----------



## Alix (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for bringing this back up FoodFiend, I'd sort of forgotten it. 

Have we sort of decided on this? 

Basically I see folks saying that two subs are sufficient with the possibility of a third. How about something like:


*Growing Herbs and related Questions

Uses for Herbs and Spices - What spice in what dish, dishes that are predominantly herb or spice etc

Odds and Ends - Blends and general Help

*Keep in mind thats a pretty rough draft. Do you think those three will cover most of the territory?


----------



## bknox (Nov 12, 2007)

How about keeping bugs from eating my herbs and spices before I can eat them. I grow a substantial amount of Basil for pesto during the winter and the bugs seem to love it. Any suggestions on non pesticide bug repelant would be helpful.


----------



## Chefellas (Nov 12, 2007)

Alix- I think that the 3 sub sections touch on everything. An Herb and spice category is essential to this site.


----------



## Alix (Nov 12, 2007)

Chefellas said:


> Alix- I think that the 3 sub sections touch on everything. An Herb and spice category is essential to this site.



So did my 3 topics seem to cover everything?

bknox, your question would fit nicely under the Growing subsection.


----------



## bknox (Nov 12, 2007)

I think and herb and spice section is an excellent idea. With so many herbs and spices being more and more available it could really open up some eyes to some very unique flavors. Great idea! I ahve been handed some fairly creative ideas on organic pest control including cats that seem to enjoy tearing up my garden and will make sure to post what I have.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 13, 2007)

# subforums is more than enough. Here we have non and all of a sudden we will have 3. I am pretty positive people will post in wrong forums anyway. Happens all the time. That includes me of course.


----------



## Witchlord (Nov 13, 2007)

I would love to see a sub-form for exotic and hard-to-find/use herbs and spices.  My specialty is middle eastern cooking and I know there are a lot of spices used that most cooks have never even heard of.  On top of that my current boss is Indian, and he's been teaching me how to make a lot of indian dishes....using spice combinations i never would have come close to imagining.  If someone is in a middle eastern/asain/indian grocery store, and they find something they are interested in using, it would be good to have a place where they can post questions and get recipes.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 13, 2007)

Alix - your three subsections are just PERFECT as is.  I can't think of any possible question that wouldn't fit into one of those 3 sections.


----------



## simplicity (Nov 13, 2007)

I really like the idea of growing/uses/preserving.  I'm a gardener, in the process of switching from the use of chemicals to all organic.  I have begun to grow my own herbs, having both success and failure as I learn.

I'm thinking now of ginger  for example - Zingiber officinale.  Texas A&M says I can grow it,  I've googled it. I've seen the plant and understand more than I did.  Oh, how much I'd like to ask  someone about their personal experience.


----------



## Alix (Nov 14, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:


> Alix - your three subsections are just PERFECT as is.  I can't think of any possible question that wouldn't fit into one of those 3 sections.



Thanks! OK, I'll wait another day or so to see what other opinions pop up and then take this to the Admin team to get it done.


----------



## tdiprincess (Dec 6, 2007)

How about a sub-forum with ideas on what herbs go best with different meats, fish, etc.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 6, 2007)

"Smell-A-Vision!"



'O'


----------



## tdiprincess (Dec 11, 2007)

i like the ideas


----------



## Billdolfski (Dec 18, 2007)

Have we come up with anything as of yet?


----------

